# New Jersey laws regarding selling lowriders



## impala1966 (Sep 25, 2002)

Hello, 

I do not really post that much on this forum, but I have a question for anyone that might be able to help me out. I recently sold my 1966 Impala here in New Jersey. The sale was done at my house and a full payment in cash was received this Sunday afternoon. The buyer contacted me via email after reading a Craigslist ad that pointed to my ad here on Layitlow.com. The ad gave a detailed description of my vehicle as well as a several photographs. 

The buyer made an appointment to pick up the car Sunday and showed up with a flatbed. I spent approx 1 hour going over the vehicle's mechanical condition, body, paint, interior, electrical, as well as the hydraulic system. The buyer did not have knowledge about lowriders or hydraulic systems at all and I had to give a brief explanation about all these stuff to the best of my ability. There was nothing wrong with the car and everything was fully functional. The engine which is brand new ran without any problems and the hydraulics were fully functional and tested by the buyer. I gave the buyer 5 gallons of hydraulic fluid, prestolite solenoid (extra) and a battery charger. 

During the sale of the vehicle there was an alteration to the back of the NJ title and this was due to a mistake I made a few months back when I was attempting to change ownership to my wife's name for insurance purposes. At the time, I ended up not following through, but because her name was listed on the back, the buyer wanted me to get a replacement title at the DMV. This morning I took care of getting a replacement title and it was sent overnight to the buyer. The buyer left with the car on Sunday and paid me $7,500 cash for the car. 

I received a call today from the buyer stating that he took the vehicle to a friend who happens to be the owner of a body shop and apparently, the buyer claims the vehicle has two cracks on to back end of the frame that runs along the gas tank. The cracks according to the buyer are along the bottom part of the "U" shape frame that ends at the bumper. The buyer also accused me of selling him the vehicle with a cracked frame and also claimed that according to his friend all lowriders have a bent frame and they are never straight. He also said that according to a local police officer who is also friends with the buyer, it is illegal in the state of NJ to sell a vehicle that has a bent frame, cracked frame, or anything wrong with the frame as long as it is not listed as salvage. I was extremely concerned with this phone call because this vehicle was only driven by myself and I was the only person who worked on teh car. This car was driven about 5 miles round trip on fridays during the summer and that is the most the vehicle was driven. The car was also in perfect conditions and did not have any problems with a "bent" frame or anything cracked for that matter. 

The buyer even accused me of putting the car on a lift when I worked on the engine and that this was the reason for the "cracks". I have a video and several photographs of the entire engine replacement which were taken to build a photo album but none of them show any lift. I do not even own a lift. 

Anyway, at one point today, I offered the buyer to refund his money but he will need to bring the car back to me. I was very concerned about doing this because i'm truly not sure in what condition my car will be. Then later this afternoon, I decided not to accept a refund because i'm fully aware that the description of my vehicle was correct and there were no issues whatsoever with frame problems. I sent an email to the buyer regarding my decision to not accept the vehicle as a return. 

I would like to know if anyone here thinks my decision was correct or if i should do something different? 

Thank you for your time and cooperation. 

Best Regards, 

Christian Reina

AD: http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=296283

_"Vehicle: 1966 Chevy Impala (purchased 2002)
Engine: 1985 SBC 350 (300 miles under warranty) (Completed 2004)
Transmission: Rebuilt powerglide (2004)
Hydraulics: Porky's 4 pump setup, 8 new truck batteries, chromed
cylinders, prestolite solenoids (upgraded 2004, batteries 2005)
Paint: White w/ flakes
Rims: Daytons
Location: Somerville, New Jersey
Description: This vehicle was brought to New Jersey in 2002 from the
west coast. Unfortunately, lowriders are not as popular here in Central
Jersey as they are in the south or cali and that's one reason i'm
posting my ad here again. I posted photos along with an ad a few weeks
back, but my subject said "Local Sale Only" and that created confussion
with some people who had expressed interested in my car. As I have said
earlier, I own a home, I'm helping my wife take care of our baby
daughter, and I'm attending night school to complete my masters. I do
not have time to drive the car. This vehicle was only driven to our
local Friday cruise night during the summer and that's about it. It's
been garaged kept with two car covers. In addition, I've recently
purchased a new mustang and these cars are very nice, but not the
greatest to be driving during the winter. That's another reason why I
would consider a trade. Please contact me with any questions.



PRICE: $8500.00

TRADE: '00 or newer daily driver, truck, or SUV. NO Lowriders or Sunday
drivers. (Sorry)

ALL SALES ARE FINAL. VEHICLE SOLD AS IS."_


----------



## Level33 (Jun 19, 2004)

I dont know what laws they have in NJ. but to me the last line in your ad says it all.


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

i read ALL SALES ARE FINAL. VEHICLE SOLD AS IS."

done deal


----------



## impala1966 (Sep 25, 2002)

I forgot to add that when the buyer was looking at the vehicle and I gave him the switch box to explain its use, he would not listen when i said to tap the switches rather than just holding them. He held one of the switches causing the vehicle to almost hop something that I never did with the car. I told him that he can't really do that because if he were to hold the switch in the opposite direction the vehicle will drop and probably hit the bottom. The impala was built to be lowered and sit almost flat on its frame. 

The buyer contacted me first thing this morning to tell me that he was stuck on the back of the car all the way down and he hydraulics were not working to lift the car. THis issue was later resolved after i told the buyer on the phone that he needs to fully charge the 8 batteries, something that i even mentioned on Sunday. Eventually he was able to lift the back again. Then I had to go to work and later in the afternoon is when he came up with all the claims about the frame being twisted, cracked, and he even mentioned that my frame should be "certified" by a body shop in order to be sold legally in the state of new jersey. 

This is really bothering me and i'm just afraid to take the vehicle back and not knowing what could be wrong from somethign the buyer might have done with the car. This car was described to the best of my ability and knowlegde and i was very honest with everyone who contacted me as well as the buyer. I do not want to assume things or claim that the buyer is lying, but i find it extremely hard to believe a lot of what he said to me today. 

Thanks again!

Chris


----------



## A&W (Feb 27, 2005)

Tell him to give it back to you, and we can trade for this :cheesy:


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

it said "AS IS". 
that looks like its his prob' now. 
you can ask him to provide the laws that says what he's telling you.

I think he's B.S.in'.


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

Everyone knows the golden rule.............once you buy it and take it home........................the problem is now yours. That's why you check and test and do all you have to do before you buy it. I would tell the dude sorry. I knew someone who sold a chop top cutty to someone who knew nothing about hydrolics. 3 months later the car was junked since he burnt the front pump on the first day, and then tweaked the frame the following monts. :uh:


----------



## robocon (Dec 17, 2004)

tell him to fuck off and take it to court , he'll leave you alone then.IMO.


----------



## cadyillac (Jul 9, 2006)

if the posting said sold as is let it go the buyer just bullshitting thats a concern when he know body shops and cops


----------



## str8_tripn_82 (May 10, 2006)

All sales are final,thatz how it goes. I think he is just bringing up that bullshit about the shop and the cop. He probably is getting second thoughts about spending that money and is trying to scare you so you will give that money back.Fuck him he should of taking someone with experience to look at the car or to get inspected by anyone he wanted before the transaction was made.I hate these kind of fools!!!Just like "Robocon",said "Tell him to take you to court". You didnt do anything illegal,he knew what he wa getting into.


----------



## T BONE (Feb 2, 2002)

Tell him T-Bone says to eat a dick.


----------



## impala1966 (Sep 25, 2002)

Thank you for the replies. I was doing a little homework online to find out about the lemon law in the state of NJ. The law only applies to new vehicles sold by a dealership or someone holding a dealer's license. Also, a historic, custom, or collector's car does not have to pass inspection in the state of NJ and there is no law regarding these vehicles passing or having a certificate stating the "frame is straight" or anything remotely close to that. I really tried working things out with the buyer, but I truly think he changed his mind after purchasing the car or he might have done something to the vehicle and rather than resolving the problem, he is claiming I was misinterpreting my ad and sold him a vehicle not as described. 

The truth is the individual came to my home and inspected the vehicle for over an hour and paid for it and left with the car. 


Thank you for all the replies. 

Best Regards, 

Christian G. Reina


----------



## Droopy (May 10, 2005)

.........................................


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

Sold "As Is"...........Don't refund shit :nono:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

I'd seen that car down at the Whiskey - beautiful ride man. It sounds like a case of buyer's remorse and/or lack of skills on the switch. I'm going through the same thing right now with a guy who bought a guitar from me and claims the neck is broken, yet it wasn't broken upon delivery, so go figure. Best of luck to you. Hopefully he backs off.


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

Was the frame not wrapped in the back?

If not i would be willing to bet the guy is right.


----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by T BONE_@Nov 7 2006, 03:32 AM~6519333
> *Tell him T-Bone says to eat a dick.
> *


x2


----------



## impala1966 (Sep 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Droopy_@Nov 7 2006, 07:55 AM~6519958
> *Same thing happened to me. I didn’t give the guy  ( buyer ) his money back , yes he was pissed , yelled at me , try to scare me by telling me he's calling the police , his attorney and I said go ahead. YOU DID SIGN THIS BILL OF SALE THAT SAYS  "AS-IS"  my truck was running fine for the 5 years I had it and this fucker fucked up the tranny the next day he picked it up asking for his $$ back I said it aint happenenin buddy. Ya he threatened me but, talking bout I'll see you in court and I said fine see you there. Not a red cent was ever given back to him and the truck  was never returned.  Buyer beware.
> *



I didn't give him a bill of sale saying "AS-IS". He looked at my ad on this website and contacted me via email, then I spoke with him on the phone and he showed up the next day with cash and took the car. the vehicle was inspected in person and he checked everything for over and hour. My ad on this website clearly states "all sales are final and vehicle sold as is", but this was never given to the buyer in writing or on a print out. 

Also, the vehicle's frame was never reinforced, welded, or altered in any way at all. The vehicle never had any cracks or issue with the frame and I've had the car for over 4 years and never had any issues or noticed any cracks as described by the buyer. The buyer even looked at the car underneath when he loaded the vehicle on the flatbed and he even asked me if he should lower the back a little bit while he transports the car back to his house. I told him he should and i pointed out the back cilinders as well as how low he should lower it to avoid the vehicle from possibly bouncing during his drive back. Then the guy just left with the car and the signed title was overnighted to him yesterday and it should be in his possession today. 

I also would like to add that he was extremely upset on the phone and made numerous threats as well as false accussations and claims. He had a local detective in his hometown call me on my cell phone and i simply stated the facts and told him that i will be 100% willing to cooperate in any legal action taken by the buyer, but i was not going to refund his money. Specially after knowing the buyer's lack of knowledge about hydraulics and the possibility that he might have done some damage to the vehicle while in his possession. The buyer offered to give me $500 and deliver the car back to him. That offer caused me to believe there has to be something wrong with the car that he is fully awared of and he may not want to admit any fault. 

This is the biggest headache in the world. I just wanted to give someone the opportunity to own a beautiful vehicle that i took a lot of pride working on for a tremendous price. The result is nothing close to what my expectations were. 


Thanks for the replies. 

Chris


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Hold your nuts and waive at him goodbye with $7500 cash in your hand bro.

He probably went out cruising that same night and like a dumb ass got switch happy in front of his punk ass friends !


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

If the frame was never reinforced, then i am pretty sure it would be messed up. The late 60's frames are weak as hell. The rear sections are open on the inside and not boxed. You can take a bare frame and twist it a couple inches without even trying. I wouldnt want to put 2 pumps 4 batteries on that much less 4 pumps 8 batteries + 3 wheel :0 Its not safe. 

Now what you do from here is up to you. The guy is more than likely right. He may be BSing you a bit on the laws and stuff. The car is as-is. So thats up to you now, but im sure hes probably right about the frame.


----------



## impala1966 (Sep 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Nov 8 2006, 12:09 AM~6526096
> *If the frame was never reinforced, then i am pretty sure it would be messed up. The late 60's frames are weak as hell. The rear sections are open on the inside and not boxed. You can take a bare frame and twist it a couple inches without even trying. I wouldnt want to put 2 pumps 4 batteries on that much less 4 pumps 8 batteries + 3 wheel  :0  Its not safe.
> 
> Now what you do from here is up to you. The guy is more than likely right. He may be BSing you a bit on the laws and stuff. The car is as-is. So thats up to you now, but im sure hes probably right about the frame.
> *



Although the frame was not reinforced as far as I know, I can assure you that because the hydraulics on this car when are fully released drop extremely low, i never abuse the system. I've had the car with the hydraulics for over 4 years and with the new engine for about two years. The car was probably driven about 100 miles per year at the most. I only took it out on Friday afternoons during the summer and the rest of the time, the car was inside a garage with two covers. It was only driven to my local cruise nigth with my wife and I would just park it, walk around, get dinner, and go home. Could the frame be somewhat off because of the normal use that the vehicle had during the four years that I owned the car? In my opinion, I do not believe there was problems at all, but I am not an expert on "certified" framing as the buyer of the car claims all vehicles should be certified prior to being sold. The one thing I know for sure is that the car while it was in my possession never had any cracks on the frame at all. Specially the way the buyer described the cracks. 

I'm tempted to believe the buyer without much knowledge about hydralics could have tried to lower the vehicle and rather than doing it correctly, the back of the car dropped all the way to the ground with enough force to cause the cracks the buyer claims were there the entire time I owned the vehicle. I'm a very honest person and this car was my baby. I remember fighting with my wife to buy a house with a garage otherwise I was not moving out of the condo we used to rent, I also remember telling her that I would get rid of anything or change most of my habits, but i was not selling the Impala to put money down on a house or anything like that. Of course, things have changed since then and i'm now a father, going to school to complete a masters part time, and working a lot of hours. I just do not have time for the car and i wanted someone to appreciate the work i did and enjoy the most precious possession I had. 

if the buyer would have contact me and simply told me he was having buyer's remorse and he did not realize the implications involved with a car with hydraulics and that he just wanted to return the car for a full refund, i would had totally understand and given him the money. Last thing my wife wants is any problems or someone going crazy and driving by our house. Trust me this has been the biggest headache. However, that was not the buyer's approach. His approach was using threats, contacting the police, and making numerous allegations and wrong claims. The deciding factor was when he wanted to offer me $500 dollars and he was going to drive the car back to my house. That leads me to believe that there is something definetly wrong with the car and i would be a fool to consider taking it back and giving him a refund minus the $500 he offered. 

Anyway, I already got a phone call from a police officer who questioned the shit out me acting as a "mediator". To protect myself as well as any liabilities involved in this entire CRAZY scheme, I told the police officer that the only mediator that could resolve any issues between the buyer and myself would be a judge once the buyer has filed a claim in a court of law and at that point I will be 100% available to answer any question and i will represented by a lawyer if needed. 

Big Doe, I understand your opinion and knowledge on vehicles, but I really wished I would have video taped the buyer coming to my house, the frame, the tires, and every single inch on this vehicle to show everyone that this car was a SHOW car and not some cracked up frame piece of shit which i'm using to try to scam someone. 




























Thank you

Chris


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

Maybe check with your DMV to make sure your ass is covered. I figure as soon as you handed over the title and he handed over the money, the car and any of the problems with it are now his. Stop feeling bad about it, cut all communication off, and if you're nervous, check in with a lawyer.


----------



## impala1966 (Sep 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Nov 8 2006, 08:12 AM~6526920
> *Maybe check with your DMV to make sure your ass is covered.  I figure as soon as you handed over the title and he handed over the money, the car and any of the problems with it are now his.  Stop feeling bad about it, cut all communication off, and if you're nervous, check in with a lawyer.
> *


Thank you. My mother knows a lawyer here in Somerville. I have not contacted him because I didn't think this issue was going to escalate any further than simply stating the facts and letting the buyer know he purchased a 1966 Impala from a private seller and not a 2006 Impala from a dealership. 

Anyway, I will be contacting DMV to gather more info and maybe the lawyer. 

Chris


----------



## klownin04 (Dec 6, 2005)

good luck homie I hope everything turns out in your favor.


----------



## cdznutz42069 (Apr 8, 2003)

He abused it and did'nt listen to what you told him so it's his fault, that's what i think. Tell him it's a done deal and you don't want the car back after he abused it and if he has any further questions he can contact your lawyer.




good luck


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impala1966_@Nov 8 2006, 07:47 AM~6526809
> *Although the frame was not reinforced as far as I know, I can assure you that because the hydraulics on this car when are fully released drop extremely low, i never abuse the system. I've had the car with the hydraulics for over 4 years and with the new engine for about two years. The car was probably driven about 100 miles per year at the most. I only took it out on Friday afternoons during the summer and the rest of the time, the car was inside a garage with two covers. It was only driven to my local cruise nigth with my wife and I would just park it, walk around, get dinner, and go home. Could the frame be somewhat off because of the normal use that the vehicle had during the four years that I owned the car? In my opinion, I do not believe there was problems at all, but I am not an expert on "certified" framing as the buyer of the car claims all vehicles should be certified prior to being sold. The one thing I know for sure is that the car while it was in my possession never had any cracks on the frame at all. Specially the way the buyer described the cracks.
> 
> I'm tempted to believe the buyer without much knowledge about hydralics could have tried to lower the vehicle and rather than doing it correctly, the back of the car dropped all the way to the ground with enough force to cause the cracks the buyer claims were there the entire time I owned the vehicle. I'm a very honest person and this car was my baby. I remember fighting with my wife to buy a house with a garage otherwise I was not moving out of the condo we used to rent, I also remember telling her that I would get rid of anything or change most of my habits, but i was not selling the Impala to put money down on a house or anything like that. Of course, things have changed since then and i'm now a father, going to school to complete a masters part time, and working a lot of hours. I just do not have time for the car and i wanted someone to appreciate the work i did and enjoy the most precious possession I had.
> ...



i am sorry to hear about your problem. i just thought that i would give you my 2 cents. i WOULD NOT give him a refund. the problem with selling a lowrider (especially to someone who doesnt know anything about it) is that it only takes 15 minutes with a switch to fuck something up. i have seen it first hand. i had someone pull there car out of my shop and twenty minutes later call and tell me that the car is broken :banghead: i am sure that the buyer and his mechanic were hitting switches and cause the damage themselves. if i understand this right he wants to give you 500 to take the car with the sale price returned??? that sounds like hes guilty of something. as far as the cop calling you to act as a mediatior. i would have told him to FUCK OFF. as i see it you did nothing wrong. good luck with your problems and i hope it works out for you.... PAUL


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

The bottom line is he bought it, you dont have to give him his money back unless a judge says so. But honestly wether you babied the car or not. There is no way in hell the rear frame rails can ahndle the weight of 4 pumps or 3 wheeling. Its just kind of odd that the part he claims is bent is the weakest part of the frame, and the part with all the weight pushing on it. Just because it loked fine to you, things look a lot different on a lift.

But hey it could have been him that messed it up also, its just he said she said. So im not taking sides, just letting you know how the frames are.


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

see what i mean....


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

***** LET YOUR NUTS HANG!! FUCK THE LAWS FUCK THE COURTS!! THIS SHOULD BE YOUR ANSWER TO THAT PUNK MUTHAFUCKA :guns: IF THE FRAME IS SHOT, THAT'S ON HIS ASS. AND JUDGING BY THE DISCRIPTION OF THAT ******, HE AINT NEED NO LOWRIDER IN THE FIRST PLACE BECAUSE LOW LOWS AINT FOR PUSSIES. THAT'S JUST LIKE STEVIE WONDER GOING OUT TO BUY BI FOCALS.


----------



## impala1966 (Sep 25, 2002)

The buyer is not claiming the frame is just bent. he says is "twisted" and "cracked". 

Anyway, I contacted the state police and local police regarding this issue and their statement is simple. This issue needs to go to a Civil Court and the officer said he does not believe the buyer will win the case based on the fact this was a private sale on a vehicle sold as is. 

I also spoke with DMV and they do not have any state laws regarding frames being straight in order for vehicles sold by private owners. However, if i were a dealership or had a dealer's license, then there will be other issues involving this sale. DMV won't get involved and the only alternative is a Civil Court. 

I will wait for a legal written response from the buyer before I take any action. In the meantime, I have kept copies of all the information regarding this sale as well as several photographs of my vehicle. 

Thanks for all the responses. Big Doe, thank you for your explanation. You are most likely right about stress and frame issues involving weight in that part of the vehicle. 

Chris


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Nov 8 2006, 10:45 AM~6527111
> *see what i mean....
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN DAWG...YOU GOT ME NERVOUS. WHAT YOU THINK ABOUT FLEETWOOD CADDY FRAMES?


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala1966_@Nov 8 2006, 10:48 AM~6527128
> *The buyer is not claiming the frame is just bent. he says is "twisted" and "cracked".
> 
> Anyway, I contacted the state police and local police regarding this issue and their statement is simple. This issue needs to go to a Civil Court and the officer said he does not believe the buyer will win the case based on the fact this was a private sale on a vehicle sold as is.
> ...


 JUST LIKE I THOUGHT! HE'S BLOWING SMOKE UP YOUR ASS. TELL THE ***** TO MEET YOU SOMEWHERE AND BLOW SLUGS UP HIS ASS :guns:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

Used cars are sold as is unless there is a warranty given. Unless he can prove you knew the frame was bent then he can't do anything. He is haveing byers remorese because he baught somthing he didn't understand and now he wants to go back on the deal. Don't be a sucker and give in because his threats.


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

I always add the line to my bills of sale: "This vehicle is sold as is and no warranty is implied." I don't know about New Jersey, but I remember in Massachusetts any used vehicle sold for over $1000 was accommodated a "warranty," sort of like the lemon law, whereby the seller was responsible for any necessary repairs that were not disclosed or arose within like 30 days.


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Nov 8 2006, 10:49 AM~6527130
> *DAMN DAWG...YOU GOT ME NERVOUS.  WHAT YOU THINK ABOUT FLEETWOOD CADDY FRAMES?
> *


caddies are a lot stronger. The frames are boxed all 4 sides all the way around. But still i wouldnt put 4 pumps and 3 wheel without doing some reinforcement on anything.


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

LOOK...THIS IS ALL YOU GOTTA DO DAWG. HAVE ONE OF YOUR BOYS POSE AS A POLICE OFFICER...YALL KIDNAP HIM, BOUND AND DUCK TAPE HIM...PUT A SLUG IN THE BACK OF HIS HEAD (EXECUTION STYLE), AND THEN TOSS THE BODY OVER THE WALT WHITMAN BRIDGE. LMAO:roflmao: NAW NAW ***** DON'T DO THAT, I'M JUST BULLSHITTIN' HA HA...BUT REALLY THOUGH..FUCK THAT FOOL..HE AINT GETTIN SHIT BACK!


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Nov 8 2006, 11:03 AM~6527205
> *caddies are a lot stronger. The frames are boxed all 4 sides all the way around. But still i wouldnt put 4 pumps and 3 wheel without doing some reinforcement on anything.
> *


Thanks dawgy. I did reinforce my rear though


----------



## smokinowboy (Aug 9, 2005)

Listen I am new to Hydraulics as well. After I brought my 1966 imapla convert with Hydraulics. The minute I drove it I had buyers remorse. The Cars are nice to look at, but driving them and taking care of them is a different thing. And if your car was built to sit on the frame, and he called you and said he didn't charge the batteries....oh boy.... Your right take it to court. This car will be up forsale on ebay soon!!!


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by smokinowboy_@Nov 8 2006, 11:21 AM~6527360
> *Listen I am new to Hydraulics as well. After I brought my 1966 imapla convert with Hydraulics. The minute I drove it I had buyers remorse. The Cars are nice to look at, but driving them and taking care of them is a different thing. And if your car was built to sit on the frame, and he called you and said he didn't charge the batteries....oh boy.... Your right take it to court. This car will be up forsale on ebay soon!!!
> *


You'll learn and you'll grow.


----------



## impala1966 (Sep 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by smokinowboy_@Nov 8 2006, 09:21 AM~6527360
> *Listen I am new to Hydraulics as well. After I brought my 1966 imapla convert with Hydraulics. The minute I drove it I had buyers remorse. The Cars are nice to look at, but driving them and taking care of them is a different thing. And if your car was built to sit on the frame, and he called you and said he didn't charge the batteries....oh boy.... Your right take it to court. This car will be up forsale on ebay soon!!!
> *


The buyer does not know anything about hydraulics. I know that because he called me on my cell phone monday morning when he got stuck on the street somewhere without being able to lift the car. I told him several times to charge the batteries and that's what he had to do using someone's extension court in the middle of the street somewhere. Now, what i'm not sure is if he might have messed around with the hydraulics while driving and he simply fuked up the car. At this point, i'm only going to wait for any legal document that comes in the mail. if i have to go to court and defend myself or go with the lawyer, i will be more than happy to do that. Enough with the fuking stress. I have not done a lot work for the classes i'm taking and to be honest, the sale of my impala is not a priority but rather a concern that has taken way too much of my time. 

let the buyer take me to court and whatever the judge says should be done will be the answer to this freaking problem. 

Thanks again for the replies.


----------



## Droopy (May 10, 2005)

...........................................


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

im from the bronx.. i sold a 66 belair juiced to some idiot who knew nothing about hydros. and i repeatedly told him this is not the car for him and he refused so 2 days later he calls me up and says the car doesnt go up and blah blah blah i said go fuck yourself i told u the car wasnt for u! never saw him again...


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

i tell u what before i buy a car i look at the frame... if its "twisted" and "cracked" i believe you can see a bad frame by goin under the car right??


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

better yet asked him if he wants my bomb! lol j/k


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

you covered yourself with the last line saying SOLD AS IS. Did you give him a bill of sale with the price on it and you signing it? if not, and he takes legal action, you could say the car was sold for a grand and still get the car back. Anyways, guy buys a fully built car or any car for that matter, he should expect work to be put into it regardless.


----------



## impala1966 (Sep 25, 2002)

I just found out he is selling the car on Ebay.


----------



## EEVLWYS (Oct 8, 2006)

Bro, from the pics i see your 66 was clean as hell.....i can bet the focker laid it out on the freeway or something and now he is trying to blame you.....fuk his ass!!......it says "AS IS" in plan english....so even if the frame was bent/crack/twisted its not your problem......he got a nice ass ride for probably half the price of what the car is worth, and he's bitchin about it????...don't worry about nada homie you r clear............i just don't think i could sell my baby to some fool who don't know shit about what he is getting into.

PEACE


----------



## NJ-SOLOW-RIDER (Nov 19, 2006)

TELL THAT JERK OFF TO KISS THIS ASS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## impala1966 (Sep 25, 2002)

I had my friend send an email through ebay about the car he is selling. I asked him about the condition of the frame, hydraulics, and the car. this is his response: 

"we lifted the car on a lift the frame is perfect as for the hydraulic all 4 pumps and lifts work fine. i do know that this was never abused and the guy that built it new what he was doing as for tomorrow i have no problem letting you see the car for yourself good luck and thxs if you want give me a call 551-804-4984"


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

Drop him off to check it out and take off. When you come back to pick him up, give a big smile and wave.

You can email ebay and tell them he's using your pics, which is against the rules.


----------



## realvegasrider (Sep 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Nov 8 2006, 07:38 AM~6527073
> *The bottom line is he bought it, you dont have to give him his money back unless a judge says so. But honestly wether you babied the car or not. There is no way in hell the rear frame rails can ahndle the weight of 4 pumps or 3 wheeling. Its just kind of odd that the part he claims is bent is the weakest part of the frame, and the part with all the weight pushing on it. Just because it loked fine to you, things look a lot different on a lift.
> 
> But hey it could have been him that messed it up also, its just he said she said. So im not taking sides, just letting you know how the frames are.
> *




:around: how many times are u going to say the same thing over and over :around:


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Nov 7 2006, 02:21 AM~6518762
> *it said "AS IS".
> that looks like its his prob' now.
> you can ask him to provide the laws that says what he's telling you.
> ...



HES TRYIN TO GET YOU ON ..THATS THE FUCKING PROBLEM WITH SELLING TO PEOPLE WHO NO SHIT ABOUT CARS ,THEY TAKE IT SOMEWHERE ( OR TO A FRIEND ) AND HE FEEDSTHEM A LINE OF B.S KEEP THE CASH TAKE IT AS A LIFE LESSON AND NEXT TIME MAKE THEM SIGN A BUYERS AGGREMENT *BEFORE* HE TAKES IT


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

MY BAD :uh: GUESS I NEED TO READ ALL THE POSTS BEFORE I REPLY AT LEAST ITS OUT OF YOUR HAIR


----------



## HOP SKOTCH (Mar 3, 2005)

well heres his discription of the car



8 new truck batteries
4 porky pumps
14" back
8" front
10 switch box
nice paint w/ little flakes
Daytons w/ good tires
New 350 small block purchased locally
A lot of chrome. clarion sound system

the only thing is it has a chip here and there not really a problem invested over 13,000 the reserve is a lot lower than that i will help with shipping because of the age car is *sold as is* :biggrin:


----------



## smokinowboy (Aug 9, 2005)

this car just sold


----------



## Level33 (Jun 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smokinowboy_@Nov 24 2006, 06:37 PM~6630691
> *this car just sold
> *


For how much?


----------



## smokinowboy (Aug 9, 2005)

$8000.00


----------



## hoppinlincoln (Jun 8, 2003)

Sold as is.....that's all there is to it. the buyer should always inspect it good before any deal is done. But, once the deal is done, too bad.


----------



## hoppinlincoln (Jun 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG OL BOB_@Nov 23 2006, 06:16 AM~6623106
> *HES TRYIN TO GET YOU ON ..THATS THE FUCKING PROBLEM WITH SELLING TO PEOPLE WHO NO SHIT ABOUT CARS ,THEY TAKE IT SOMEWHERE ( OR TO A FRIEND ) AND HE FEEDSTHEM A LINE OF B.S KEEP THE CASH TAKE IT AS A LIFE LESSON AND NEXT TIME MAKE THEM SIGN A BUYERS AGGREMENT BEFORE HE TAKES IT
> *


Really no need to sign agreement if the ad specifically says "as is". But, for piece of mind, I suppose it's not a bad idea.


----------



## iknowhy222 (Nov 1, 2006)

yeah fuck that guy. he did have that car on ebay after he bought it!


----------

